# لماذا ازيل موقع الطاقة المجانية ؟



## scc3012 (29 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
------------------------------

و الله لقد تفاجأت من ازالة موقع الطاقة المجانية http://free-energy-info.co.uk و للعلم فأنا أعرف هذا الموقع منذ مدة طويلة و هو يحوي كتب فقط و قد قمت بتفتيش الموقع بواسطة http://sitecheck3.sucuri.net/ و لم يكن هناك أي خطر ... ارجوا اعادة الاعتبار لما نشرته و الا فسوف اطلب الغاء عضويتي ....


----------



## محمد.المصري (30 مارس 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> ------------------------------
> 
> و الله لقد تفاجأت من ازالة موقع الطاقة المجانية http://free-energy-info.co.uk و للعلم فأنا أعرف هذا الموقع منذ مدة طويلة و هو يحوي كتب فقط و قد قمت بتفتيش الموقع بواسطة http://sitecheck3.sucuri.net/ و لم يكن هناك أي خطر ... ارجوا اعادة الاعتبار لما نشرته و الا فسوف اطلب الغاء عضويتي ....



عذرا أخي لقد نوه أحد الاعضاء بأن هذا الموقع به فايرس


علي! قال:


> انتبه أخي ملفات هذا الموقع فايروسات



و نحن نشاهد كثير من الفايروسات يكتبها بعض الاعضاء و ينشرها بدون قصد

فاذا كان الرابط لا يحتوي على فايرس فهذا لا يمنع من نشره


----------



## scc3012 (31 مارس 2014)

عذرك مقبول أخي محمد فقط الموقع قيم للغاية و هو بالفعل كنز لكل الراغبين في معرفة الطريق الصحيح نحو هذه الطاقة المجهولة خاصة في الوطن العربي .. من طبعي أنني لا أكثر الكلام لكنني أؤمن بالعمل و هذا الموقع يمحي كل الشكوك حول الطاقة المجانية .. هذا الموقع يأخذك خطوة خطوة لفهم سر هذه الفيزياء المحرمة على الشعوب.
تقبل فائق التحيات


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (22 أبريل 2014)

الموقع كنز حسب وجهة نظري


----------



## محمد.المصري (22 أبريل 2014)

محمد طارق محمد قال:


> الموقع كنز حسب وجهة نظري



ما الموضوع الذي أعجبك فيه أخي محمد ؟


----------



## scc3012 (23 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
فقط أحببت الرد على سؤال الأخ محمد المصري . هذا الموقع يعتبر من أقوي المواقع لان فيه التحديثات حول أخبار الطاقة المجانية اضافة إلى الطاقة المتجددة و إذا قلنا الطاقة المتجددة فلماذا لا يحوي النظام أسباب التجدد بداخله هو و بالتالي يكون الجهاز مجاني 100 في 100...:7:
فقط أحببت أن أضيف أن المقاومة الكهربائية تخص الجانب الكهربائي من أنظمتنا المغلقة لكن الجانب المغناطيسي يتحرك بشكل حر بدون أية مقاومة و هذا هو الوجه الخفي للطاقة المجانية و هو الوجه القابل للتضخيم amplification ... المغناطيس الدائم هو مغناطيس دائم القوة و السؤال من أين يحصل على هذه القوة الدائمة بدون أي مصدر للطاقة شئ عجيب اليس كذلك ؟ 
مصدر هذه الطاقة هو نفس المصدر اللذي نعرفه فقط المغناطيسي يشبه المكثفة فهو حالة ساكنة للمجال المغناطيس عكس المكثفة التي هي حالة ساكنة لمجال الكهربائي . تفريغ المكثفة يؤدي الى ضياع الطاقة لكن التزاوج بين المجالين يجعل الطاقة لا تنتهي لأن المجال المغناطيسي لا يتعرض للمقاومة و هو قادر على اعادة شحن المكثفة و يالتالي تضخيم التيار الكهربائي .. انني اتكلم على احدى اكثر الاجهزة قوة و شهرة و هو الجهاز الذي يولد الطاقة بالرنين الكهرومغناطيسي ...


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 أبريل 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فقط أحببت الرد على سؤال الأخ محمد المصري . هذا الموقع يعتبر من أقوي المواقع لان فيه التحديثات حول أخبار الطاقة المجانية اضافة إلى الطاقة المتجددة و إذا قلنا الطاقة المتجددة فلماذا لا يحوي النظام أسباب التجدد بداخله هو و بالتالي يكون الجهاز مجاني 100 في 100...:7:
> فقط أحببت أن أضيف أن المقاومة الكهربائية تخص الجانب الكهربائي من أنظمتنا المغلقة لكن الجانب المغناطيسي يتحرك بشكل حر بدون أية مقاومة و هذا هو الوجه الخفي للطاقة المجانية و هو الوجه القابل للتضخيم amplification ... المغناطيس الدائم هو مغناطيس دائم القوة و السؤال من أين يحصل على هذه القوة الدائمة بدون أي مصدر للطاقة شئ عجيب اليس كذلك ؟
> مصدر هذه الطاقة هو نفس المصدر اللذي نعرفه فقط المغناطيسي يشبه المكثفة فهو حالة ساكنة للمجال المغناطيس عكس المكثفة التي هي حالة ساكنة لمجال الكهربائي . تفريغ المكثفة يؤدي الى ضياع الطاقة لكن التزاوج بين المجالين يجعل الطاقة لا تنتهي لأن المجال المغناطيسي لا يتعرض للمقاومة و هو قادر على اعادة شحن المكثفة و يالتالي تضخيم التيار الكهربائي .. انني اتكلم على احدى اكثر الاجهزة قوة و شهرة و هو الجهاز الذي يولد الطاقة بالرنين الكهرومغناطيسي ...



أعتقدت أخي scc3012 أن الرد سوف يكون في مجال غير علمي 

بنسبة كثيرة من هذا المواضيع الموجودة على هذا الموقع مواضيع غير علمية 100 في 100...:7: 

"المغناطيس الدائم هو مغناطيس دائم القوة و السؤال من أين يحصل على هذه القوة الدائمة بدون أي مصدر للطاقة شئ عجيب اليس كذلك ؟ "
 ليس معنى اخي قوة دائمه أن يكون هناك مصدر مستمر للطاقة هذا مفهوم خاطئ
فمثلا عندما تشد حبل مطاط و تربطة بين حائطان فسوف تكون هناك قوه شد دائمة بدون مصدر طاقة مستمر:7: هذه القوة الدائمة بدون أي مصدر للطاقة شئ عجيب اليس كذلك ؟

و لكن لتصحيح المفهوم ليس معنى ان المغناطيس الدائم أنه دائم القوة !!
بل معناها أن الطاقة المغناطيسية في قطعة الحديد تبقى كما هي بعد شحن قطعة الحديد بمغناطيس اخر و الاسم العلمى لهذه المواد هو "مواد فيرومغناطيسية"

فكل أخي المواضيع التي تعتمد على المغناطيس الدائم هي وهم وخيال

لو كان عنك موضع قد قراته كامل عن الطاقة المجانية و تعرف فيه كل شئ أعرضه كي يستفيد الجميع
بشرط ان تكون جاهز للاسئلة فيه


و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## scc3012 (23 أبريل 2014)

عندما نشد النابض بين حائطين كما في المثال اللذي أوردته كل ما في الأمر أننا نحول الطاقة الحركية =الشد إلى طاقة كامنة مخزنة داخل النابض و في هذه الحالة يتوجب على الحائطين أن يعاكسا هذه القوة و الا لانهار الحائط ... في هذه الحالة انت تخزن الطاقة داخل النابض بمساعدة الحائط و نفس الشئ بالنسبة للمكثفة نحن نخزن فيها الكهرباء بمساعدة .... المجال الكهربائي و هذا المجال نراه حول الإلكترون مثلا و يكون مصدره الفراغ نفترض أن الإلكترون معزول لكننا لا نستطيع عزله عن الفراغ.. في ميكانيكا الكم الإلكترون محاط بأجسام موجبة الشحنة و هذه الأجسام تظهر و تختفي بسرعة هائلة لا تستطيع اكثر الأجهزة تطورا قياسها و هذه المادة تسمى بالمادة الوهمية و هي عديمة الكتلة لذلك يطلق على الطاقة المستخلصة منها اسماء مثل background energy or zero point energy
الاكترون حباه الله تعالى بهذه القدرة و هو يتفاعل مباشرة مع هذه المادة يؤثر فيها و يتأثر بها ... في حالة السكون يصنع المجال الكهربائي الساكن و في حالة الحركة كمثال التيار الكهربائي يصنع مجالين كلاهما يمثل جزء من الكهرباء و يمكن أن يطلق عليه electromagnetic field الخلل في علوم الكهرباء الحالية يكمن في انها تدرس الجزء الاول من الكهرباء و هو الجزء اللذي يتعرض للتلف عن طريق قانون أوم ... المقاومة هي ضياع الكهرباء و التيار الكهربائي يعبر عن مقدار هذا الضياع فكلما كان هذا الاخير أكبر كان الضياع أكثر ....لذلك نحن نعرف ما يسمى بفوق الناقلية في درجة الصفر المطلق لكن للاسف هذه التقنية مكلفة جدا و هي غير عملية الحل هو الهروب الى المجال المغناطيسي و كما قلت هذه المجال هو الجانب اللذي لا يتعرض للتلف و هو جزء لا يتجزء من الكهرباء لكنه الجزء الديناميكي ... مثل قطعة النقود لا ترى الجزء الآخر الا اذا حركتها .. 
اذا عاملنا المجال المغناطيسي بالطريقة الصحيحة يمكننا تضخيم التدفق الكهرومغناطيسي ... لاحظ انني أضفت كلمة كهرباء في هذه الحالة ... هنا فقط نستطيع تضخيم الكهرباء بصورة عملية و الى مدى يمكن معها الحصول على أي مقدار منها ....:31:
لذلك قلت في أحد مواضيعي أن كهرباء المنازل هي طاقة حرة لكنها ليست مجانية. الكهرباء اللتي تنير مصابيحنا هي نعمة من الله لا دخل للانسان فيها لذلك كلمة توليد الكهرباء هي كلمة خاطئة تماما و الصحيح هو تحريك الكهرباء او بالاحرى نقل الطاقة الكهربائية .. مصدر الكهرباء هو الحائط الذي ذكرته في مثالك و هو حائط صلب للغاية و هو مصدر الطاقة الكهربائية فالالكترون يعتمد على الطاقة الخلفية التي مصدرها الفراغ و هي طاقة لا نهائية لذلك بعض الدراسات الحديثة تقول أن الطاقة الموجودة في فنجان من الشاي كفيلة بتسخين مياة المحيطات الى درجة الغليان ...


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 أبريل 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> الخلل في علوم الكهرباء الحالية يكمن في انها تدرس الجزء الاول من الكهرباء و هو الجزء اللذي يتعرض للتلف عن طريق قانون أوم ... المقاومة هي ضياع الكهرباء و التيار الكهربائي يعبر عن مقدار هذا الضياع فكلما كان هذا الاخير أكبر كان الضياع أكثر ....لذلك نحن نعرف ما يسمى بفوق الناقلية في درجة الصفر المطلق لكن للاسف هذه التقنية مكلفة جدا و هي غير عملية الحل هو الهروب الى المجال المغناطيسي و كما قلت هذه المجال هو الجانب اللذي لا يتعرض للتلف و هو جزء لا يتجزء من الكهرباء لكنه الجزء الديناميكي ... مثل قطعة النقود لا ترى الجزء الآخر الا اذا حركتها ..
> اذا عاملنا المجال المغناطيسي بالطريقة الصحيحة يمكننا تضخيم التدفق الكهرومغناطيسي ... لاحظ انني أضفت كلمة كهرباء في هذه الحالة ... هنا فقط



لا يوجد خلل اخي في علم الكهرباء كل شيء يحسب بالملي و جميع أجزاء العلوم تدرس و لكن العلومة المتخصصة تدرس فقط عند المتخصصين !!
فالتوصيلية الكهربائية تدرس في الثانوية العامة و ليست مهمله و كذالك المجال المغناطيسي للتوصيلية الفائقة يستخدم فعلا في القطارات السريعة و لها علم وحساب حيث يحمل بعض المغناطيسات الفائقة قطار كامل و يتحرك بسرعة عاليه . فأين الخلل في علوم الكهرباء الحالية !!



scc3012 قال:


> لذلك قلت في أحد مواضيعي أن كهرباء المنازل هي طاقة حرة لكنها ليست مجانية. الكهرباء اللتي تنير مصابيحنا هي نعمة من الله لا دخل للانسان فيها لذلك كلمة توليد الكهرباء هي كلمة خاطئة تماما و الصحيح هو تحريك الكهرباء او بالاحرى نقل الطاقة الكهربائية .. مصدر الكهرباء هو الحائط الذي ذكرته في مثالك و هو حائط صلب للغاية و هو مصدر الطاقة الكهربائية فالالكترون يعتمد على الطاقة الخلفية التي مصدرها الفراغ و هي طاقة لا نهائية لذلك بعض الدراسات الحديثة تقول أن الطاقة الموجودة في فنجان من الشاي كفيلة بتسخين مياة المحيطات الى درجة الغليان ...



ليست أخي الطاقة الكهربية في  تحريك الكهرباء كما تقول. ففي التوصيلية الفائقة ممكن ان يمر تيار كبير جدا لمددة سنين 
و لكن الطاقة الكهربية هي تحويلها الى اي نوع اخر من النواع الطاقة فالمصباح يشع طاقة ضوئية و يستهلك بذلك الطاقة الكهربية و السخان يشع طاقة حرارية و يستهلك ايضا الطاقة الكهربية 

و أخيرا كل العلوم تدرس فأسئل ما شئت فلابد أن تجد الأجابة في العلم


----------



## scc3012 (23 أبريل 2014)

الطاقة المجانية هي فلسفة قبل أن تكون علم لذلك من الضروري فهم بعض المبادئ قبل البدء . يجب فهم هذه المبادئ حتى و إن بدت بسيطة و استغراق الوقت الكامل لأن المشكلة تكمن في التسرع في الفهم ... يجب التحرر من الأفكار المسبقة لأنها الحاجز بيننا و بين هذه الطاقة اللثي سخرها الله تعالى للإنسان لكي تكون طاقة مجانية و نظيفة و متواجدة في كل مكان فالتيار الكهربائي الذي يغذي المصباح يعود للمصدر هذا حسب قوانين الكهرباء و يكون استهلاك المصدر من الإلكترونات معدوم تماما هذا إذا حسبنا القيمة الداخلة ناقص القيمة الخارجة فالإلكترونات في هذه الحالة تثير الفوتون الضوئي فقط لذلك نحن نعرف ما يسمى المصابيح الاقتصادية التي تستهلك تقريبا عشر المصابيح العادية و رغم ذلك فهي قادرة على الإضاءة بشكل جيد كما أن هناك مواد كيميائية مشعة بشكل ذاتي و هناك بعض الخنافس المضيئة و هي لا تستهلك الكهرباء لأن بها مواد كيميائية حيوية قادرة على إعطاء الضوء ..
العلم لا يفسر كامل الظواهر و من بينها فلسفة الطاقة المجانية لأنها مبنية على التفكر فالعلم لا يفسر الجاذبية لكنه فقط يعطي القوانين أللتي تحسب هذه القوة و هذه احدي تصريحات نيوتن فهو اعترف صراحة بأنه لا يفهم لماذا تتجاذب الأجسام حسب قوانين الجاذبية أللتي أوجدها هو ...
هناك فرق بين شرح الظاهرة بواسطة المعادلات الرياضية و بين التفسير الفيزيائي اللذي يتطلب فهما عميقا لذلك فآلبرت اينشتياين فسر الجاذبية بتقوس الفضاء فالكرة الأرضية مثلا كأنها تصنع اعوجاجا في الحيز اللذي تكون فيه و هذا الاعوجاج هو الجاذبية هذا العالم قدم لنا نضرة جديدة في حين عجزت فيزياء نيوتن على تفسير بعض الظواهر .
في الأخير الكهرباء هي عدد الإلكترونات المتدفقة في السلك على الزمن dQ/dt 
بالنسبة للتوصلية الفائقة يبدوا أننا اختلفنا في الفهم كنت أريد أن أقول أن هناك طريقة اخرى للتغلب على المقاومة دون شرط الحصول على حرارة الصفر المطلق أللتي تبقى صعبة المنال للكثيرين.
الخلل في علوم الكهرباء هو نقص مقصود حتى لا ينتبه الناس إلى هذه الطاقة ...
الموضوع اللذي يمكن أن أناقش فيه الأخوة هو هذا الكتاب لكن يرجى قراءته 

http://free-energy-info.co.uk/DonSmith.pdf


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 أبريل 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> الخلل في علوم الكهرباء هو نقص مقصود حتى لا ينتبه الناس إلى هذه الطاقة ...
> الموضوع اللذي يمكن أن أناقش فيه الأخوة هو هذا الكتاب لكن يرجى قراءته
> 
> http://free-energy-info.co.uk/DonSmith.pdf



ممكن ان تشرح لنا ملخص لما فهمته من هذا الموضوع ال 99 صفحة بالغة الانجليزية

و ما هو نقص مقصود الذي تقصده ؟


----------



## scc3012 (24 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

بعض المعلومات أللتي تخص جهاز توليد الطاقة بالرنين الكهرومغناطيسي موجودة في هذا الكتاب 
http://www.4shared.com/office/_7z_8PlK/FED.html
و سبق لي أن نشرته على هذا الموقع بالاختصار الجهاز هو محول و مولد في نفس الوقت. transformer generator الجهاز صغير الحجم قادر على توليد الطاقة بال KW او حتى MW جزء من هذه الطاقة الخارجة يعاد الى الدارة اللتي تقود الجهاز feedback عن طريق التغذية العكسية و بالتالي فهو قادر على امداد الطاقة ليل نهار بصفة مجانية 100 في 100.. هذا الكتاب http://free-energy-info.co.uk/DonSmith.pdf لا يحوي كامل اسرار الجهاز نظرا للارتباطات المالية للمخترع لكنه ثمرة 15 سنة من الابحاث فقط اشير الى أن الوسائل اللازمة لبناء هذا الجهاز موجودة في كل مكان حسب تصريح هذا العالم ..فهو لا يعتمد على درجة حرارة الصفر المطلق كما ذكرت سالفا لكنه يعتمد فقط على الرنين الكهرومغناطيسي ..
ثمن هذا الجهازالصغير القليل الكلفة هو 5 مليون دولار لذلك لا نتوقع أن يعطونا هذا السر....:57:
النقص اللذي أقصده شرحته سابقا و هو أن الكهرباء هي طاقة لا دخل للانسان فيها فهي مجانية تماما لذلك فامكانية وجود مثل هذه الاجهزة هو حقيقة و ليس خيال .
شئ آخر انظمتنا الكهربائية الحالية كلها مغلقة closed system و ينطبق عليها مبدأ حفظ الطاقة بمفهومه المتعارف عليه و تندرج ضمن خانة under unity هذا يعني أن الطاقة الخارجة دائما أقل من الطاقة الداخلة.
نظام توليد الطاقة عن طريق الرنين الكهرومغناطيسي يعتمد على بطارية عادية نولد منها ضغط مرتفع ثم نغذي و شيعة خاصة -هذه الوشيعة حسب المخترع يحسب فيها طول السلك نسبة الى التردد frequency حيث يكون طول السلك 1/4طول الموجة في هذه الحالة تنشأ موجة ثابتة تنعكس على أطراف السلك يتولد عنها تكرير للطاقة ...
المهم أن هذا النظام هو نظام مفتوح كمثال على هذه الانظمة المكثفات الغير متجانسة asymmetrical capacitor حيث يتم تضخيم التيار الكهربائي اعتمادا على المجال الكهربائي الساكن و هذه المكثفة لها ثلاثة اطراف 
ارجوا انني وفقت في الاجابة و لو بالقليل الممكن .


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 أبريل 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته






scc3012 قال:


> بعض المعلومات أللتي تخص جهاز توليد الطاقة بالرنين الكهرومغناطيسي موجودة في هذا الكتاب
> http://www.4shared.com/office/_7z_8PlK/FED.html
> و سبق لي أن نشرته على هذا الموقع بالاختصار الجهاز هو محول و مولد في نفس الوقت. transformer generator الجهاز صغير الحجم قادر على توليد الطاقة بال KW او حتى MW جزء من هذه الطاقة الخارجة يعاد الى الدارة اللتي تقود الجهاز feedback عن طريق التغذية العكسية و بالتالي فهو قادر على امداد الطاقة ليل نهار بصفة مجانية 100 في 100..



قرأت أخي الكتاب FED كان مشيق جدا و لكنه لا يوجد أدنى دليل على صحته أي كلمة فيه .... فهل تعتقد ان اي شخص يكتب أي كلام يجب أن يصدق
فيجب أن كان هذا الكاتب صادقا أن يضيف المعادلات و المراجع التي أتي بها هذا الكلام

و المعادلة المطلوبة ليست صعبة و هي "الفرق بين الطاقة الفعلية الداخله و الطاقة الفعلية الخارجة" اذا كان هذا المقدار اصغر من الصفر امكننا ايجاد الطاقة الحرة
و الان هل لديك أي موضوع أو أختراع يوجد به هذه المعادلة التي تثبت صحة كلامة
مرة أخري المعادلة الطلوبة لأثبات و جود الطاقة الحرة
اثبات أن "مجموع الطاقة الفعلية الداخله في الجهاز اقل من مجموع الطاقة الفعلية الخارجة من الجهاز "

هذه المواضيع قد قرات فيها كثير و كلها أما خدع بصريه أو خدع علمية و كلهما خدع




scc3012 قال:


> هذا الكتاب http://free-energy-info.co.uk/DonSmith.pdf لا يحوي كامل اسرار الجهاز نظرا للارتباطات المالية للمخترع لكنه ثمرة 15 سنة من الابحاث فقط اشير الى أن الوسائل اللازمة لبناء هذا الجهاز موجودة في كل مكان حسب تصريح هذا العالم ..فهو لا يعتمد على درجة حرارة الصفر المطلق كما ذكرت سالفا لكنه يعتمد فقط على الرنين الكهرومغناطيسي ..
> ثمن هذا الجهازالصغير القليل الكلفة هو 5 مليون دولار لذلك لا نتوقع أن يعطونا هذا السر....:57:



هذا ما قصده سابقا أنه يجب أن كان هذا الكاتب صادقا أن يضيف المعادلات و المراجع التي أتي بها هذا الكلام و لتبرير ذلك يدعي أي كلام مثلا ما قولته 
"ثمن هذا الجهازالصغير القليل الكلفة هو 5 مليون دولار لذلك لا نتوقع أن يعطونا هذا السر....:57:"
هذه الكلمة سمعناها كثيرا في كثييييييير من مواضيع الملتقى





scc3012 قال:


> النقص اللذي أقصده شرحته سابقا و هو أن الكهرباء هي طاقة لا دخل للانسان فيها فهي مجانية تماما لذلك فامكانية وجود مثل هذه الاجهزة هو حقيقة و ليس خيال .
> شئ آخر انظمتنا الكهربائية الحالية كلها مغلقة closed system و ينطبق عليها مبدأ حفظ الطاقة بمفهومه المتعارف عليه و تندرج ضمن خانة under unity هذا يعني أن الطاقة الخارجة دائما أقل من الطاقة الداخلة.
> نظام توليد الطاقة عن طريق الرنين الكهرومغناطيسي يعتمد على بطارية عادية نولد منها ضغط مرتفع ثم نغذي و شيعة خاصة -هذه الوشيعة حسب المخترع يحسب فيها طول السلك نسبة الى التردد frequency حيث يكون طول السلك 1/4طول الموجة في هذه الحالة تنشأ موجة ثابتة تنعكس على أطراف السلك يتولد عنها تكرير للطاقة ...
> المهم أن هذا النظام هو نظام مفتوح كمثال على هذه الانظمة المكثفات الغير متجانسة asymmetrical capacitor حيث يتم تضخيم التيار الكهربائي اعتمادا على المجال الكهربائي الساكن و هذه المكثفة لها ثلاثة اطراف
> ارجوا انني وفقت في الاجابة و لو بالقليل الممكن .




لا يختلف كون النظام مفتوح أو مغلق

اريد فقط أي معادلة لأي جهاز من ملايين الأجهزه التي تعتمد على الطاقة الحرة .... أظن أخي أن هذا الطلب ليس صعب

ارجو أن تجيب على هذا السؤال


و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## scc3012 (24 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على هذه المناقشة لكن أرجوا أن تكون بناءة .
الكهرباء اللاسلكية هي حقيقة و ليست خيال فالراديو هو مثال مصغر على هذه التقنية فقط نيكولا تسلا استعمل جهود كبيرة بترددات عالية جدا اذا علمنا أنه استعمل النبضات الكهربائية مع تقنية الاطفاء بالنسبة للصاعق SPARK GAP باستعمال مغانط قوية لتحريف الالكترونات و بالتالي الحصول على نبضات قوية حيث زمن الصعود و الهبوط يجب أن يكون اصغر ما يمكن .. النتيجة هي موجات طولية longitudinal wave تختلف تماما على موجات الراديو اللتي نعرفها و هي وجه آخر لما يعرف بالكهرباء الباردة هذه الكهرباء تشبه الموجات الصوتية لأنها تنتشر في كامل الاتجاهات ..بالنسبة للمعادلة المطلوبة فالكتاب يحوي احداها .. سوف اشرح كيف تم الحصول على هذه المعادلة الطاقة المخزنة في المكثفة =
_W = 1/2 C V[SUP]2[/SUP] 
_السؤال الآن ماذا لو استطعنا تكرير هذه الطاقة تبعا للتردد في الدارة LC ؟ هنا علينا أن نركز _لذلك طلبت قراءة الكتاب و بذل الجهد و الوقت حتى نستوعب أكثر ... النتيجة سوف تكون اظافة مربع التردد الى المعادلة اعلاه لتصبح 
 W= ½ c v[SUP]2[/SUP] f[SUP]2 
[/SUP]_[SUP]

تخيل شكل المربع و تخيل أن احدى اظلاعه يمثل الجهد في حين يمثل الآخر التيار الكهربائي هذه الطاقة الناتجة من دورة واحدة one process في هذه الحالة التردد سوف يؤثر في كلا الاظلاع و هذا هو سر تكرير الطاقة باستعمال التردد الكهرومغناطيسي .. التردد هنا يكافئ سرعة دوران المحرك في المولدات العادية كلما كان اكبر كانت الطاقة اكبر .. تبقى المشكلة في أن المكثفة يجب أن تشحن بسرعة كبيرة لكن في الدوائر العادية normal LC circuit الجهد يهبط عندما يزيد التيار الكهربائي و في هذه الحالة لن يكون الجهاز قادرا على اعطاء الطاقة حسب المعادلة اعلاه ... هذه بعض الخطوط العريضة لهذا الجهاز ارجوا أنني وفقت في توضيح الفكرة و لو بالقدر اليسير . [/SUP]_


_

​


----------



## محمد.المصري (25 أبريل 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> شكرا على هذه المناقشة لكن أرجوا أن تكون بناءة .
> الكهرباء اللاسلكية هي حقيقة و ليست خيال فالراديو هو مثال مصغر على هذه التقنية فقط نيكولا تسلا استعمل جهود كبيرة بترددات عالية جدا اذا علمنا أنه استعمل النبضات الكهربائية مع تقنية الاطفاء بالنسبة للصاعق SPARK GAP باستعمال مغانط قوية لتحريف الالكترونات و بالتالي الحصول على نبضات قوية حيث زمن الصعود و الهبوط يجب أن يكون اصغر ما يمكن .. النتيجة هي موجات طولية longitudinal wave تختلف تماما على موجات الراديو اللتي نعرفها و هي وجه آخر لما يعرف بالكهرباء الباردة هذه الكهرباء تشبه الموجات الصوتية لأنها تنتشر في كامل الاتجاهات ..بالنسبة للمعادلة المطلوبة فالكتاب يحوي احداها .. سوف اشرح كيف تم الحصول على هذه المعادلة الطاقة المخزنة في المكثفة =
> _W = 1/2 C V[SUP]2[/SUP] _



جزاك الله كل خير أخي 

اتمنى أن تكون المناقشة بناءة 

كنت أعلم انه لا توجد موجة كهرومغناطيسية طولية !! 
حيث كما هو معلوم أنه لا توجد أن الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية هي موجات مستعرضه 

فلذلك بحثت يمكن تكون هذه شيء حديث أو جديد في العلم و اسغربت من أنك تتكلم على تسلا الذي توفى من زمان !!

و هذا ما أكد معلوماتي انه صحيحة
من الرابط http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longitudinal_wave


> After Heaviside's attempts to generalize Maxwell's equations, Heaviside came to the conclusion that electromagnetic waves were not to be found as longitudinal waves in "_free space_" or homogeneous media.[SUP][6][/SUP] But Maxwell's equations do lead to the appearance of longitudinal waves under some circumstances, for example, in plasma waves or guided waves. Basically distinct from the "free-space" waves, such as those studied by Hertz in his UHF experiments, are Zenneck waves.[SUP][7][/SUP] The longitudinal modes of a resonant cavity are the particular standing wave patterns formed by waves confined in a cavity. The longitudinal modes correspond to those wavelengths of the wave which are reinforced by constructive interference after many reflections from the cavity's reflecting surfaces. Recently, Haifeng Wang et al. proposed a method that can generate a longitudinal electromagnetic (light) wave in free space, and this wave can propagate without divergence for a few wavelengths.[SUP][8][/SUP]



و هذا يعنى أن ما في هذه الكتب هو تأليف فقط ليس له علاقة بالعلم أو ربما يعتبر الأقتراحات بتاريخ 2008 22June قد حققت على انها مسلمات

فهل يمكنك أخي أن تأتي بأي كتاب من الكتب الجامعية أو أي موقع لأي جامعة يتحدث عن الموجات الطوليه؟


----------



## scc3012 (26 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
----------------------------

أعتذر على الخطأ في الترجمة لكنني قصدت scalar waves و كنت أقصد الطاقة اللتي اكتشفها نيكولا تسلا هناك كتاب هام للمزيد من المعلومات 

http://www.themeasuringsystemofthegods.com/Meyl - Scalar Waves (first Tesla physics.pdf

نيكولا تسلا هو مخترع التيار المتناوب اللذي يرجع اليه الفضل بعد الله سبحانه و تعالى في معظم مضاهر الحياة العصرية اللتي نراها من حولنا و هو مخترع الراديو و ليس الايطالي ماركوني اللذي نزعت منه براءة اختراع الراديو و اعطيت تكريما للعالم تسلا كما أن تسلا هو مخترع ما يعرف ب coaxial cable ...

تكلمت على ال scalar waves لانها جزء من جهاز توليد الطاقة عن طريق التردد الكهرومغناطيسي .. فقط اريد أن اشير على أن هذا الجهاز يعتمد على احدى تقنيات العالم تسلا . العالم دونالد سميث طور احدى هذه التقنيات.
الآن سوف آخذك الى بعد آخر و اطرح عليك السؤال الموجود في الصورة الآتية 


لديك شخصان احدهما مراقب ثابت بينما الآخر يتحرك فرضا مع الالكترون .. أحدهما و هو المراقب الثابت يرى سريان الالكترون و بالتالي فهو يرى التيار الكهربائي و المجال المغناطيسي بينما الشخص المتحرك مع الالكترون لا يرى سوى المجال الكهربائي الساكن الآتي من الالكترون و لا يرى التيار الكهربائي و بالتالى فالمجال المغناطيسي معدوم بالنسبة الى هذا الشخص . السؤال أين ذهب المجال المغناطيسي بالنسبة للشخص المتحرك مع الالكترون ؟ 

مشكلة اللذين لا يعتقدون بوجود الكهرباء المجانية هي نفسها مشكلة الشخص المتحرك مع الالكترون .. اما بالنسبة للعالم تسلا فيشرفني أن أقرأ له و يشرفني أنني فهمت بعض اختراعته و استطيع أن اقول أنه سابق لزمانه بأشواط عديدة .. 
مطلوب منك الآن اجابتي على السؤال البسيط اللذي طرحته :81:


----------



## محمد.المصري (26 أبريل 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> ----------------------------
> 
> أعتذر على الخطأ في الترجمة لكنني قصدت scalar waves و كنت أقصد الطاقة اللتي اكتشفها نيكولا تسلا هناك كتاب هام للمزيد من المعلومات
> ...





لقد قرأت بعض الصفحات في الكتاب الذي أرفقته انه يوجد مصطلحات كثيرة تخص ذلك 



> Claims to an up-to date environmental policy
> in view of longitudinal electromagnetic energy waves
> = Tesla waves = neutrino radiation = scalar waves
> = potential vortex waves:



لم أقرأ الكثير في الكتاب لأن صفحاته أكثر من 600 صفحة !! و لذلك بحثت على النت لأحصل على نتيجة سريعة

فحصلت على ذلك من الرابط


> مدفع التيسلا، سلاح روسيا السرّي بين الحقيقة والخيال.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
و هذا أكد بحثي السابق عن الموجة الطولية و بالتالي هذا الموضوع فيه خلاف و قد يحتاج وقتا كافيا للرد عليه
و الكتاب الذي أرفقته فيه أشياء مخالفة لما هو متفق عليه العلماء .......... لذلك لن أخذ ما فيه حقيقة :29:





scc3012 قال:


> الآن سوف آخذك الى بعد آخر و اطرح عليك السؤال الموجود في الصورة الآتية
> مشاهدة المرفق 98733
> 
> لديك شخصان احدهما مراقب ثابت بينما الآخر يتحرك فرضا مع الالكترون .. أحدهما و هو المراقب الثابت يرى سريان الالكترون و بالتالي فهو يرى التيار الكهربائي و المجال المغناطيسي بينما الشخص المتحرك مع الالكترون لا يرى سوى المجال الكهربائي الساكن الآتي من الالكترون و لا يرى التيار الكهربائي و بالتالى فالمجال المغناطيسي معدوم بالنسبة الى هذا الشخص . السؤال أين ذهب المجال المغناطيسي بالنسبة للشخص المتحرك مع الالكترون ؟
> ...



السؤال بسيط جدا هل قرأت من قبل عن النسبية الخاصة لأينشتاين

فسوف تجد فيه الأجابة كافية لأن حسب نظرية النسبية المجال الكهربي قد يتحول الى مجال مغناطيسي أو العكس

ففي النسبية يوجد اثبات قانون فاردي و أمبير 

و خلاصة الرد على سؤالك هو
بالنسبة الى الذي يتحرك مع الالكترون يرى مجال كهربي فقط و بالنسبة للمراقب ثابت يرى مجال كهربي و مجال مغناطيسي 
هذه هي النسبية لأينشتاين


----------



## scc3012 (27 أبريل 2014)

هذا يثبت أن كلاهما وجهان لعملة واحدة رغم أن الإجابة بأن النسبية تثبت أن المجال الكهربائي يتحول إلى مغناطيسي ليست دقيقة ... هو لا يتحول لكن المجال الكهربائي يخفي وجها آخر يرى من منظور آخر أو بالأحرى من زاوية أخرى فيظهر على أساس آخر مختلف كمجال مغناطيسي .. رغم ذلك فلم تجبني أين ذهب المجال المغناطيسي ؟ 
النسبية تخص تقلص الأطوال و تمدد الزمن كما تعنى بالعلاقة بين الطاقة و الكتلة ... أريد تفسير لجوابك و عليك الأخذ بعين الاعتبار بأن كلاهما -أي المجال الكهربائي و المغناطيسي ليس من المادة فهما مجالات طاقوية فقط - 
بالنسبة إلى مدفع تسلا فالقنبلة النووية فاجأت اليابانيين و هم من هم خلال تلك الفترة من التاريخ و اعلم بأنه من المستحيلات أن يصرحوا بأسلحة الردع أللتي صنعت خصيصا للحروب الكبرى و الكبرى فقط ..
سؤالي يشبه السؤال حينما تضيء غرفة مظلمة أين يذهب الظلام ؟ الكهرومغناطيسية التي تهمني هي الكهرومغناطيسة الكهربائية لذلك يصنف المجال الكهرومغناطيسي فيما يخص الكهرباء الى نوعين 
below 20KHZ = field 
over 20KHZ= wave

المجال الكهربائي ليس مجالا مغناطيسيا و هو لا يتحول الى مجال مغناطيسي لأن كلمة التحول هنا تعني بأنه شئ آخر غير اللذي كان ... بالنسبة للمجالات في السؤال هناك 3 انواع ..
1- المجال الكهربائي الساكن المتولد عن الالكترون 
2-المجال الكهربائي الدوراني المتولد عن المجال المغناطيسي و هو يختلف عن المجال الساكن 
3-المجال المغناطيسي المتولد عن التيار الكهربائي 

المفيد أن كل هذه المجالات الثلاث سببها جسيم صغير واحد و هو الالكترون و هو السبب في الكهرباء اللتي نعرفها . الالكترون بدوره يعتمد على الطاقة الخلفية اللانهائية للفراغ و المعروفة ب _background energy or zero point energy_ 
لذلك فحينما نمرر مغناطيس دائم بالقرب من وشيعة فالمغناطيس كل ما يفعله هو أنه يكسر توازن الطاقة الخلفية و هذه العملية تولد الكهرباء . الكهرباء هي تأثير فقط .. بالنسبة للضغط الكهربائي _voltage نحن نقيس الضغوط بين النقاط و لا نعرف صراحة الجهد الكامن وراء النقطة بعينها .. لذلك فالكهرباء موجودة في كل مكان و بكمية لا نهائية فقط مطلوب الطريقة الصحيحة لاستخلاص هذه الطاقة:34:
هذا هو موضوع البحث اللذي يهمني لأن هذه الطاقة ان كانت موجودة بالفعل فهي لكل الناس ...
free energy is free because it's for everyone 
_


----------



## scc3012 (27 أبريل 2014)

فقط أريد أن أضيف بانني لا احب التعقيدات الرياضية و إن كان و لا بد من الرياضيات في الفيزياء لكن البداية يجب أن تكون الحدس العلمي أو الفهم الفيزيائي لذلك كان أسحاق نيوتن بحاجة إلى سقوط التفاحة فقط و لو لم يكن يملك ذلك الفضول في الاكتشاف لما كان لقانون الجاذبية وجود في الفيزياء الكلاسيكية اللتي نعرفها .. 

من وجهة نضري لا يجب الاعتماد كليا على ما يوجد في الأنترنت لأنه و رغم الكم الهائل من المعلومات فهناك مراقبة لحركة بعض المعلومات مثل الأسرار الصناعية و ما شابه ذلك و تندرج الطاقة المجانية ضمن هذه القائمة ..
لا يجب الاعتماد كليا على المعلومات الجاهزة لان ذلك يشبه الاعتماد على الوجبات السريعة و كلنا يعرف خطرها على الصحة كما أن هذه المعلومات يجب أن تخدم أصحاب المصالح الكبرى و من بينها الشركات الطاقوية العملاقة لذلك يوجد بعض المصطلحات العلمية الخاطئة فيما يشبه برمجة للمخ بحيث يحدون من قدرته على التفكير خارج الأطر المسموح بها .. و هذه حقيقة و ليست خيال ...


----------



## محمد.المصري (28 أبريل 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> هذا يثبت أن كلاهما وجهان لعملة واحدة رغم أن الإجابة بأن النسبية تثبت أن المجال الكهربائي يتحول إلى مغناطيسي ليست دقيقة ... هو لا يتحول لكن المجال الكهربائي يخفي وجها آخر يرى من منظور آخر أو بالأحرى من زاوية أخرى فيظهر على أساس آخر مختلف كمجال مغناطيسي .. رغم ذلك فلم تجبني أين ذهب المجال المغناطيسي ؟
> النسبية تخص تقلص الأطوال و تمدد الزمن كما تعنى بالعلاقة بين الطاقة و الكتلة ... أريد تفسير لجوابك و عليك الأخذ بعين الاعتبار بأن كلاهما -أي المجال الكهربائي و المغناطيسي ليس من المادة فهما مجالات طاقوية فقط -
> بالنسبة إلى مدفع تسلا فالقنبلة النووية فاجأت اليابانيين و هم من هم خلال تلك الفترة من التاريخ و اعلم بأنه من المستحيلات أن يصرحوا بأسلحة الردع أللتي صنعت خصيصا للحروب الكبرى و الكبرى فقط ..
> سؤالي يشبه السؤال حينما تضيء غرفة مظلمة أين يذهب الظلام ؟ الكهرومغناطيسية التي تهمني هي الكهرومغناطيسة الكهربائية لذلك يصنف المجال الكهرومغناطيسي فيما يخص الكهرباء الى نوعين
> ...



بالنسبة أخي للفرض الذي تعتقد أنه غير موجود و لا يوجد في العلم الا في الطاقة الحرة



scc3012 قال:


> لديك شخصان احدهما مراقب ثابت بينما الآخر يتحرك فرضا مع الالكترون .. أحدهما و هو المراقب الثابت يرى سريان الالكترون و بالتالي فهو يرى التيار الكهربائي و المجال المغناطيسي بينما الشخص المتحرك مع الالكترون لا يرى سوى المجال الكهربائي الساكن الآتي من الالكترون و لا يرى التيار الكهربائي و بالتالى فالمجال المغناطيسي معدوم بالنسبة الى هذا الشخص . السؤال أين ذهب المجال المغناطيسي بالنسبة للشخص المتحرك مع الالكترون ؟



معادلات التحويل حسب قوانين النسبية هي




حسب فرضك نرمز للذي يتحرك مع الالكترون برمز [SUP]/[/SUP] و أن المراقب الساكن بدون [SUP]/[/SUP]
و كذالك المجال الكهربي بالرمز E و يكون في ثلاث اتجاهات E[SUB]X[/SUB] , E[SUB]Y[/SUB] , E[SUB]Z[/SUB]
و كذالك المجال المغناطيسي بالرمزB و يكون في ثلاث اتجاهات B[SUB]X[/SUB] , B[SUB]Y[/SUB] , B[SUB]Z[/SUB]

الآن تطبيق الفرض الذي تعتقد انه غير موجود في العلم

حسب فرضك ان الذي يتحرك مع الالكترون لا يجد مجال مغناطيسي و بالتالي يكون B[SUB][SUP]\[/SUP]X[/SUB]=0 , B[SUP]\[/SUP][SUB]Y[/SUB]=0 , B[SUP]\[/SUP][SUB]Z[/SUB]=0
و التعويض في المعادلات نلاحظ أن المراقب الثابت يجد مجال مغناطيسي حسب معادلات النسبية
و هما في الاتجاهين B[SUB]Y[/SUB] , B[SUB]Z[/SUB]
كما في الصورة





و هذا يعني أنه عندما لا يجد الذي يتحرك مع الالكترون مجال مغناطيسي يكون يجد المراقب الثابت مجال مغناطيسي حسب معادلات النسبية

و الإجابة على سؤالك


> السؤال أين ذهب المجال المغناطيسي بالنسبة للشخص المتحرك مع الالكترون ؟



لقد تحول جزء من المجال الكهربي الى مجال مغناطيسي كما تشاهد في المعادلات السابقة لأن كلاهما يوصف تبع القوى الكهرومغناطيسية


----------



## scc3012 (29 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
---------
أشكرك على هذا الرد لكن المطلوب من الرياضيات هو أن تساعدنا على حل المشاكل الفيزيائية و لا يجب -حسب وجهة نظري -أن نكون رهينة المعادلات اللتي تعجز عن جواب الكثير من الأسئلة.. الرياضيات لا تفسر ظاهرة الثقوب السوداء في الفضاء كما أنها لن تجيب على التساؤل عن ماهية اللانهاية .. اللانهاية هي اللانهاية .. يستطيع العقل أن يتخيل اللانهاية لكن تعجز الرياضيات عن ايجاد الحل لمشكلة اللانهاية.. حسب الرياضيات المتقدمة الخطان المتوازيان سوف يلتقيان في اللانهاية :34: 
إذا كان العقل يستطيع و الرياضيات تعجز فليس من الإنصاف سجن هذا العقل تحت رحمة المعادلات الرياضية و بالتالي قتل الإبداع و التفكر و التأمل و كلها عمليات في غاية التعقيد تعجز اسرع أجهزة الحاسوب في محاكاة و لو البسيط منها و إن كنا نرى بعض المحاكاة للسلوك الإنساني في بعض البرامج فهي لا تتعدى كونها برامج جوفاء مقارنة مع الروح اللتي أبدعها الخالق عز و جل ...
فلسفة الطاقة المجانية بسيطة للغاية - من وجهة نضري هذه هي البداية الصحيحة لأن الفهم هو المفتاح الحقيقي تذكر مثال التفاحة بالنسبة لإسحاق نيوتن .. - فلو كانت لديك شحنة كهربائية معزولة تماما فسوف تلاحظ أن خطوط المجال الكهربائي آتية من الفراغ ذهابا أو إيابا حسب طبيعة هذه الشحنة . هذه الخطوط الطاقوية تأتي من الفراغ و نحن لا نكترث لهذا الفراغ مثل السمكة في الماء قد لا تشعر بوجود الماء و هو يحيط بكل شئ من حولها .. الفراغ المحيط بالإلكترون اللذي هو مصدر الكهرباء لا وزن له و لا لون له لذلك يسمى بالمادة العديمة الكتلة لكن رغم ذلك فهو يزود الإلكترون بالمجال الطاقوي الخاص به ..
هذا احدى المبادئ الضرورية للبداية في هذا العلم.. هدفي من خلال هذا الموقع المعرب هو الدفع بالمهندسين العرب نحو الابتكار و عدم الاتكال على ما تجود به علينا جامعات الغرب و ليس في نيتي الجدال و إثبات وجهة نضري و ليس في نيتي الربح المادي فما عند الله خير و أبقى ...


----------



## محمد.المصري (29 أبريل 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ---------
> أشكرك على هذا الرد لكن المطلوب من الرياضيات هو أن تساعدنا على حل المشاكل الفيزيائية و لا يجب -حسب وجهة نظري -أن نكون رهينة المعادلات اللتي تعجز عن جواب الكثير من الأسئلة.. الرياضيات لا تفسر ظاهرة الثقوب السوداء في الفضاء كما أنها لن تجيب على التساؤل عن ماهية اللانهاية .. اللانهاية هي اللانهاية .. يستطيع العقل أن يتخيل اللانهاية لكن تعجز الرياضيات عن ايجاد الحل لمشكلة اللانهاية.. حسب الرياضيات المتقدمة الخطان المتوازيان سوف يلتقيان في اللانهاية :34:
> إذا كان العقل يستطيع و الرياضيات تعجز فليس من الإنصاف سجن هذا العقل تحت رحمة المعادلات الرياضية و بالتالي قتل الإبداع و التفكر و التأمل و كلها عمليات في غاية التعقيد تعجز اسرع أجهزة الحاسوب في محاكاة و لو البسيط منها و إن كنا نرى بعض المحاكاة للسلوك الإنساني في بعض البرامج فهي لا تتعدى كونها برامج جوفاء مقارنة مع الروح اللتي أبدعها الخالق عز و جل ...



الرياضيات هي التي توصف لنا المقادير و الكميات فالطول مثلا 1م أو 1.5 م أو 1.3 م لا يمكن وصفهم الا لو استخدمنا الرياضيات

الرياضيات توصف لنا العلاقات باسلوب مختصر مثلا العلاقة بين التيار و الفولت V= IR هي علاقة تم استناجها في المختبرات المعملية و تم وصفها بالرياضيات

الرياضيات توصف لنا التعاريف و المصطلحات فما هي معنى الطاقة !! أو مثلا معنى القوة !!
الطاقة المبذولة أو الناتجة هي القوة * المسافة W= F * L

ربما تعجز الرياضيات أن تفسر أحيانا المعنى أو المفهوم و لكنها لا تعجز حينها على أن تصف العلاقة 
مثلا مجال الجاذبية فرغم انه غير معرف منشأه الا ان معادلاته محسوبه بدقة F = - G M1*M2 / r^2

و هذا ليس يخص علم الرياضيات هذه هي "الفلسفة الواقعية" و الفلسفة التي تخص المعاني و التفاسير هي "الفلسفة المثالية"





scc3012 قال:


> هدفي من خلال هذا الموقع المعرب هو الدفع بالمهندسين العرب نحو الابتكار و عدم الاتكال على ما تجود به علينا جامعات الغرب و ليس في نيتي الجدال و إثبات وجهة نضري و ليس في نيتي الربح المادي فما عند الله خير و أبقى ...



جزاك الله كل خير أخي و لكن لي نفس اهدافك وهي الدفع بالمهندسين العرب نحو الابتكار و عدم الاتكال على ما توجد به علينا جامعات الغرب و ليس في نيتي الجدال و تعديل المفاهيم الخاطئة و ليس في نيتي الربح المادي فما عند الله خير و أبقى ...


----------



## scc3012 (29 أبريل 2014)

:7:

شكرا على الرد لكن يبدوا أنك صعب المراس .. و هذا شئ جميل.لكنني لا أحاول نشر المفاهيم الخاطئة و لست مبتدئا في هذا المجال .. آخر سؤال أوجهه لك ماذا لو رأيت بأم عينيك جهازا يمد بالطاقة ليل نهار و بكمية وفيرة ؟ هل كنت ستقول أن هناك خدعة ما ؟ أو سحر من نوع ما ؟ 
لقد أعطيتك الكثير من الأمثلة.. و آخر مثال و هي خطوط الطاقة الآتية من الفراغ لتدخل إلى الإلكترون ما مصدر هذه الخطوط الطاقوية ؟ البعض يضن أن مصدرها الإلكترون و لكن هذا الفهم خاطئ .. أعطيتك مثال المغناطيس الدائم و لم تعطني الاجابة و بدلا من ذلك أعطيتني مثال عن المواد ferromagnetic هل هذه هي الاجابة اخي محمد ؟ عليك أن تواجه المشكلة و ليس عيبا أن يتعلم الانسان و يصحح الخطأ ... المغناطيس الدائم ذاتي الطاقة و تستطيع أن تعلقه على الثلاجة لسنوات ... من أين له بهذه القوة و أين مبدا حفظ الطاقة في هذه الحالة ؟ هذا المبدأ يشبه كلمة الحق اللتي يراد بها الباطل ...
هذا المبدأ شبيه بمبدأ دارويين لأنه ينكر الخلق من العدم و هذه قدرة الله عز و جل وحده .. لذلك قلت سابقا بأن الالكترون حباه الله تعالى بالقدرة على التأثير في الفراغ المحيط به فهو يؤثر و يتأثر و هنا فقط يستطيع هذا الجسيم أن يكرر نفسه ..
لست مجبرا على اثبات هذا الامر لان هذه الطاقة تستعمل الآن لابتزاز الدول البترولية للمزيد من التنازلات لذلك أصبح الانبطاح العربي يضرب به المثل في العالم ... هذه احدى المفاهيم الخاطئة التي أحاول زرعها في النفوس .:81:


----------



## محمد.المصري (30 أبريل 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> :7:
> 
> .. آخر سؤال أوجهه لك ماذا لو رأيت بأم عينيك جهازا يمد بالطاقة ليل نهار و بكمية وفيرة ؟ هل كنت ستقول أن هناك خدعة ما ؟ أو سحر من نوع ما ؟



ليس آخر سؤال فسئل ما شئت
لو رأيت بأم عينيك جهازا يمد بالطاقة ليل نهار و بكمية وفيرة ؟
لن أقول أي شىء من هذا بل هقول
"ما قدرة هذا الجهاز اي يخرج كم ك. وات ؟ و كيف تم حسابها ؟ "

و هذه هي الأسئله التي يجب أن تسأل 
و لن أجد اي جهاز يعمل بالطاقة الحرة من الذين على النت يستطيع الأجابة على هذا السؤال لانه خدع علمية أو بصرية






scc3012 قال:


> لقد أعطيتك الكثير من الأمثلة.. و آخر مثال و هي خطوط الطاقة الآتية من الفراغ لتدخل إلى الإلكترون ما مصدر هذه الخطوط الطاقوية ؟ البعض يظن أن مصدرها الإلكترون و لكن هذا الفهم خاطئ ..



من اين اخي اتيت بأسم "خطوط الطاقة" اتي فسرتها على اساس انها طاقة
لأننا لو سمينها طاقة لابد أن يكون لها قدرة و تتبذل قوة و مسافة و لها سرعة و كميه حركة و كتلة و...

ما هي كتلة هذه خطوط الطاقة حسب قانون اينشتاين E = Mc[SUP]2[/SUP]

هل يوجد طاقة بدون كتله ؟؟

الحقيقة انها تسمى مجال كهربي أو شدة المجال الكهربي و هي عبارة عن قوة وليست طاقة و هي قوة التي تؤثر على شحنة 1 كولوم

فالفرق بين القوة و الطاقة و لكن اصحاب الطاقة الحرة يغالطون في الكلام لأقناع الأخرين

و أخيرا لو الكترون في الفراغ المطلق يكون طاقته الكهربية = 0



scc3012 قال:


> أعطيتك مثال المغناطيس الدائم و لم تعطني الاجابة و بدلا من ذلك أعطيتني مثال عن المواد ferromagnetic هل هذه هي الاجابة اخي محمد ؟ عليك أن تواجه المشكلة و ليس عيبا أن يتعلم الانسان و يصحح الخطأ ... المغناطيس الدائم ذاتي الطاقة و تستطيع أن تعلقه على الثلاجة لسنوات ...



المغناطيس الدائم يعمل كبطارية أو حبل مطاط مشدود له طاقة مخزنه فيه و هي الطاقة المغناطيسية 
و هذه الطاقة ليست لانهائية بل لها مقدار محسوب كما في البطاريات
فطاقة مغناطيس ما تختلف عن طاقة مغناطيس آخر


و لكن لماذا نقول "و لم تعطني الاجابة" هل قرأت سؤالك "السؤال من أين يحصل على هذه القوة الدائمة بدون أي مصدر للطاقة شئ عجيب اليس كذلك ؟ "

و كانت الأجابة انك لم تفرق بين القوة و الطاقة و اعطيتك هذا المثال
"فمثلا عندما تشد حبل مطاط و تربطة بين حائطان فسوف تكون هناك قوه شد دائمة بدون مصدر طاقة مستمر:7: هذه القوة الدائمة بدون أي مصدر للطاقة شئ عجيب اليس كذلك ؟"



محمد.المصري قال:


> أعتقدت أخي scc3012 أن الرد سوف يكون في مجال غير علمي
> بنسبة كثيرة من هذا المواضيع الموجودة على هذا الموقع مواضيع غير علمية 100 في 100...:7:
> "المغناطيس الدائم هو مغناطيس دائم القوة و السؤال من أين يحصل على هذه القوة الدائمة بدون أي مصدر للطاقة شئ عجيب اليس كذلك ؟ "
> ليس معنى اخي قوة دائمه أن يكون هناك مصدر مستمر للطاقة هذا مفهوم خاطئ
> ...


----------



## scc3012 (30 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
********************
المغناطيس الدائم يعمل كبطارية أو حبل مطاط مشدود له طاقة مخزنه فيه و هي الطاقة المغناطيسية 
و هذه الطاقة ليست لانهائية بل لها مقدار محسوب كما في البطاريات
فطاقة مغناطيس ما تختلف عن طاقة مغناطيس آخر

انت تقول الطاقة المخزنة فيه و السؤال الآن ما هو مصدر هذه الطاقة ؟ جوابك الطاقة المغناطيسية... النابض يحتاج إلى إبقاء الشد حتى نخزن الطاقة الكامنة فيه و إبقاء الشد يتطلب جهدا من الحائط ... تخيل أنك تفعل ذلك بيديك .. المغناطيس الدائم قادر على حمل ثقله بدون تدخل منا فمن أين يأتي بهذه القوة بدون مصدر للطاقة واضح.. إذا ربطنا كرة حديدية إلى سقف بناء ما بواسطة حبل فنحن نعلم أن السقف في الأخير هو اللذي يحمل الكرة .. بالنسبة للمغناطيس المعلق في الثلاجة لا يوجد أي رابط غير قوة الجذب المغناطيسي .. في هذه الحالة لا تهمني المواد ال ferromagnetic لكن يهمني المصدر الخفي للطاقة المغناطيسية الدائمة الموجودة في المغناطيسي لذلك يصنف المغناطيس الدائم بذاتي الطاقة .. لذلك فمعظم أجهزة الطاقة المجانية تعتمد بشكل أو بآخر على المجال المغناطيسي ..
ليس عيبا ألا أفرق بين القوة و الطاقة لأننا في الأخير نبحث عن الطاقة للحصول على القوة و كلاهما وجهان لعملة واحدة .. مثل المغناطيس و الكهرباء :34:

هناك فيديو في اليوتوب للعالم دونالد سميث يشرح مبادئ الطاقة بالرنين الكهرومغناطيسي 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or_wCy2OzWk

فيديو آخر للباحث توم بيردن و هذا الاخير حائز على دكتوراه في الفيزياء النووية 
http://energia.moebius.com.br/oo/En...gy from the Vacuum - Part 1 - Tom Bearden.avi

الرابط التالي فيه فيديوهات أخرى مفيدة للاستزادة 

http://energia.moebius.com.br/oo/Energia/ENERG4J-energy-from-the-vacuum.science_series/

شكرا على التفاعل


----------



## scc3012 (1 مايو 2014)

تعقيب آخر بالنسبة لردك "فمثلا عندما تشد حبل مطاط و تربطه بين حائطان فسوف تكون هناك قوه شد دائمة بدون مصدر طاقة مستمر:7: هذه القوة الدائمة بدون أي مصدر للطاقة شئ عجيب اليس كذلك ؟" ليس لي أن أجيبك غير القول لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله 
لقد تكلمت على قوة تحمل الحائط و بدون هذه القوة سوف ينهار الجدار و تتبخر أحلامك ... الكهرباء المجانية تعتمد على ما يعرف ب ZPE ZERO POINT ENERGY OR background energy 
لاحظ هذه التسميات ... طاقة يعتقد بأنها هي الصفر لكنها ليست كذلك.. مثل الحائط في مثالك ... الحاجز الحقيقي بيننا و بين هذه الطاقة هو مفهوم الطاقة اللذي تعودنا عليه .. الشئ المحزن هو أننا كمسلمين لدينا من الإشارات في القرآن الكريم ما يكفي لنكون من الأوائل في هذا المجال.. يقول سبحانه و تعالى 

إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُمْسِكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ أَنْ تَزُولَا ۚ وَلَئِنْ زَالَتَا إِنْ أَمْسَكَهُمَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ ۚ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيمًا غَفُورًا 

لن أتعرض لتفسير هذه الآية الكريمة فالمطلوب فقط التأمل .. الله تعالى هو خالق كل شئ و من بين مخلوقاته الفراغ the empty space هذا الفراغ ليس هو العدم لأننا نعرف أن الفراغ يشكل معظم السماء اللتي نراها حتى أن الفراغ بين الإلكترون و النواة هو معظم المادة لذلك يقال أنك لو نزعت هذا الفراغ من ناطحة سحاب لتحولت إلى حبة لوز...
الفيزياء الكمية تقول أن هذا الفراغ هو طاقة لانهائية لكن في حالة توازن .. هذه المادة العجيبة تتفاعل مع المادة بحسب المطلوب منها-و هذه قدرة الله عز و جل وحده- .. تتفاعل مع الإلكترون بسرعة تفوق التصور و تعطيه ما نعرفه من خطوط المجال الكهربائي الساكن . تتفاعل مع الجاذبية الأرضية.. و مع المجال المغناطيسي و هكذا ... هذه المادة العجيبة هي مصدر وجود المادة المرئية... حتى أقرب المفهوم أكثر أشبهها بالمادة المضادة بالنسبة لي هنا تنتهي حدود العلم لذلك قلت سابقا لا يجب تفسير كل شئ بالرياضيات فهذه الاخيرة لا تفسر الخلق من العدم و هذه قدرة الله عز و جل وحده .. هذا الفراغ هو أكبر مصدر للطاقة .. فالطاقة سبقت المادة ... و المادة تسبح في هذه الطاقة لأنها المصدر الاولي ... مثل السمكة و الماء .. الماء يحوي السمكة و يمدها بكل أسباب الوجود ...
الطاقة المجانية تعتمد على هذه الطاقة الخلفية و هي مسخرة من الله عز و جل لخدمة الانسان لذلك ليس من الضروري أن نلوث الجو لنحصل على الطاقة و الواقع يقول أن الارض مصممة بشكل مثالي لتخدم كل حاجات الانسان و من بين ذلك الطلب المتزايد على الطاقة.. هذه كانت احدى مشاريع العالم تسلا و هي حل مشكلة الطلب المتزايد على الطاقة ..


----------



## محمد.المصري (1 مايو 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> انت تقول الطاقة المخزنة فيه و السؤال الآن ما هو مصدر هذه الطاقة ؟ جوابك الطاقة المغناطيسية... النابض يحتاج إلى إبقاء الشد حتى نخزن الطاقة الكامنة فيه و إبقاء الشد يتطلب جهدا من الحائط ... تخيل أنك تفع ذلك بيديك .. المغناطيس الدائم قادر على حمل ثقله بدون تدخل منا فمن أين يأتي بهذه القوة بدون مصدر للطاقة واضح.. إذا ربطنا كرة حديدية إلى سقف بناء ما بواسطة حبل فنحن نعلم أن السقف في الأخير هو اللذي يحمل الكرة .. بالنسبة للمغناطيس المعلق في الثلاجة لا يوجد أي رابط غير قوة الجذب المغناطيسي .. في هذه الحالة لا تهمني المواد ال ferromagnetic لكن يهمني المصدر الخفي للطاقة المغناطيسية الدائمة الموجودة في المغناطيسي لذلك يصنف المغناطيس الدائم بذاتي الطاقة .. لذلك فمعظم أجهزة الطاقة المجانية تعتمد بشكل أو بآخر على المجال المغناطيسي ..
> ليس عيبا ألا أفرق بين القوة و الطاقة لأننا في الأخير نبحث عن الطاقة للحصول على القوة و كلاهما وجهان لعملة واحدة .. مثل المغناطيس و الكهرباء :34:



هل تعتقد ان عندما يكون المجال المغناطيسي لا يرى انه طاقة حرة ...... هذا كلام فلسفي يخرج بنا عن النطاق العلمي 
الطاقة المغناطيسية التي توجد في المغناطيس هل تستطيع حسابها ؟ و القوة التي يجذب بها المغناطيس الثلاجه هل تستطيع حسابها ؟
الطاقة اللازمة لشحن قطعة حديد من الصلب أو النيديوم حجمها 1 سم3 لتتحول الى مغناطيس دائم هل تستطيع حسابها ؟
الطاقة الناتجة من قوة التجاذب بين مغناطيسين اقتربا من بعض مسافة 2 سم هل تستطيع حسابها ؟

اي جهاز به مغناطيس لا يخلو من حساب ....... كل منظومات الطاقة الحرة تخلو من هذه الحسابات !!:59:

لا أعلم ما المشكله بأن القوة المغناطيسية لا تحتاج الى سلك و مع ذلك لها حسابات ... فذكاء عقلك لا يرى و مع ذلك له حسابات
قد يكون ذكاء واحد مثلا 80 و آخر 140 
قولت لك سابقا "اصحاب الطاقة الحرة يغالطون في الكلام لأقناع الأخرين"





scc3012 قال:


> الكهرباء المجانية تعتمد على ما يعرف ب ZPE ZERO POINT ENERGY OR background energy
> لاحظ هذه التسميات ... طاقة يعتقد بأنها هي الصفر لكنها ليست كذلك.. مثل الحائط في مثالك ... الحاجز الحقيقي بيننا و بين هذه الطاقة هو مفهوم الطاقة اللذي تعودنا عليه .. الشئ المحزن هو أننا كمسلمين لدينا من الإشارات في القرآن الكريم ما يكفي لنكون من الأوائل في هذا المجال.. يقول سبحانه و تعالى



هل سألت قبل كتابة طاقة الصفر ما هو مقدرها ؟
اليس لها مقدار يمكن حسابة !!

طاقة نقطة الصفر اقل من 100 جيجا الكترون فولت لكل متر مكعب !!
و حتى الان لا يوجد دليل عليها الا قوة كازمير و القوة الناتجة عنها قوة محافظة لا يمكن توليد طاقة منها ؟

هناك طاقات حولنا مجانية لا نستخدمها أكبر من هذا المقدار بكثير !!
مثلا التغير في طاقة الوضع الناتجة محركة دوران القمر مثل المد و الجذر
طاقة الناتجة من دوران الأرض حول محورها


----------



## scc3012 (1 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
********************

شكرا على الرد. كنت أبحث في موسوعة الوكيبيديا عن التحكم في الاندماج النووي و وجدت هذا النص الهام ...
*الاندماج المتحكم فيه*

يمكن التفكير في عدة طرق تمكّننا من احتجاز محيط التفاعل للقيام بتفاعلات اندماج نووية، ويقوم العلماء فعلا بتلك التجارب بواسطة الاحتجاز المغناطيسي لما يسمى البلازما في جهاز مفرغ من الهواء مع رفع درجة حرارة البلازما إلى عشرات الملايين درجة مئوية. ولكن احتجاز البلازما - وهي أنوية التريتيوم و الديوتيروم العارية من الإلكترونات - تحت هذه الحرارة العالية صعب جدا إذ كلها تحمل شحنة كهربائية موجبة تجعلهم يتنافرون عن بعضهم. فما يلبث التفاعل أن يبدأ بينهم لمدة أجزاء من الثانية حتى يتنافروا ويتوقف التفاعل. وينصب حاليا اهتمام العلماء على ابتكار وسيلة يستطيعون بها إطالة مدة انحصار البلازما وإطالة مدة التفاعل. وتلك المجهودات ما هي إلا بغرض استغلال طاقة الاندماج النووي لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية.

الغرب يفكر في مصدر للطاقة لانهائي لكن بشرط أن يكون التحكم في التقنية من جانبهم .. لذلك إذا نجحوا في هذه التقنية فسوف يكون خبرا علميا عظيما لأن ذلك يضمن لهم الاستمرار في التحكم في مصادر الطاقة و التقنية المعقدة بحد ذاتها سوف تدر عليهم أرباحا خيالية فكلما كان الأمر صعبا كلما كان أفضل ...
فالأزمة كما يقال ليست أزمة طاقة لكنها أزمة من يتحكم في الآخر ... بالنسبة لكلامك هناك طاقات حولنا مجانية لا نستخدمها أكبر من هذا المقدار بكثير !!
أرى انك استخدمت كلمة الطاقة المجانية و هذا بحد ذاته نصر كبير بالنسبة لي :34:. فقط أعد قراءة الرد الأخير حينما قلت بأن الطاقة سبقت المادة .. معادلة آينشتاين الشهيرة تؤدي إلى تفكيك المادة للحصول على الطاقة أي أننا في هذه الحالة ننطلق من الأصغر نحو الأكبر.. حتى تفهمني أكثر و أوضح الموضوع للإخوة القراء .. نحن ننطلق من مصدر الطاقة المحدود اللذي هو المادة إلى مصدر الطاقة الغير محدود اللذي هو الطاقة الخلفية للفراغ .. في هذه الحالة فان المادة هي جزء صغير جدا مقارنة مع الطاقة الكامنة للفراغ .. الطاقة الكامنة للفراغ هي تسميتي الخاصة أفول كامنة لأنها بالنسبة لنا تبدوا ساكنة لكنها من منظور آخر فهي في قمة النشاط لذلك فالتيار الكهربائي المستمر ليس مستمرا .. لكنه عبارة عن نبضات كهربائية سريعة للغاية تعجز أكثر الأجهزة تطورا على قياسها لذلك يبدوا بالنسبة إلينا على أنه كهرباء مستمرة لكنه في الواقع ليس كذلك .. هذه احدى خبايا الطاقة الكامنة للفراغ فهو يبدوا ساكن لكنه في الواقع في قمة النشاط و قد شرحت هذا مطولا ...
الآن إذا انتقلنا من المحيط اللانهائي أي الطاقة الكامنة للفراغ إلى الطاقة المجانية و في هذه الحالة الكهرباء ما هي سوى الكمون الكهربائي بين الأقطاب electrical dipole ... فنحن نأخذ من المصدر اللانهائي لأثارة إلكترونات اكبر في هذه الحالة نحن نعتمد على نفس القوانين لكن بطريقة متطورة .. جهاز الطاقة المجانية بواسطة الرنين الكهرومغناطيسي يعتمد على الرنين للحفاظ على الضغط كما أن الجهاز قادر على تضخيم التيار الكهربائي بطريقة خاصة أضف إلى ذلك التردد الكهربائي اللذي يكرر هذه الطاقة آلاف المرات في الثانية الواحدة و هذا الجهاز يملك معادلة خاصة به و قد تكلمت على هذا في السابق .. أنا لا أغالط يا أخ محمد فقط هذا الحوار بيني و بينك هام للغاية للقراء الآخرين و بالتالي سيكون هناك من يفهم الأمر ... الطاقة المجانية بالنسبة لي هي رؤية و ليست نضرية فرؤية العقل أهم من رؤية العين ..


----------



## محمد.المصري (2 مايو 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> بالنسبة لكلامك هناك طاقات حولنا مجانية لا نستخدمها أكبر من هذا المقدار بكثير !!
> أرى انك استخدمت كلمة الطاقة المجانية و هذا بحد ذاته نصر كبير بالنسبة لي :34:. فقط أعد قراءة الرد الأخير حينما قلت بأن الطاقة سبقت المادة .. معادلة آينشتاين الشهيرة تؤدي إلى تفكيك المادة للحصول على الطاقة أي أننا في هذه الحالة ننطلق من الأصغر نحو الأكبر.. حتى تفهمني أكثر و أوضح الموضوع للإخوة القراء .. نحن ننطلق من مصدر الطاقة المحدود اللذي هو المادة إلى مصدر الطاقة الغير محدود اللذي هو الطاقة الخلفية للفراغ .. في هذه الحالة فان المادة هي جزء صغير جدا مقارنة مع الطاقة الكامنة للفراغ .. الطاقة الكامنة للفراغ هي تسميتي الخاصة أفول كامنة لأنها بالنسبة لنا تبدوا ساكنة لكنها من منظور آخر فهي في قمة النشاط لذلك فالتيار الكهربائي المستمر ليس مستمرا .. لكنه عبارة عن نبضات كهربائية سريعة للغاية تعجز أكثر الأجهزة تطورا على قياسها لذلك يبدوا بالنسبة إلينا على أنه كهرباء مستمرة لكنه في الواقع ليس كذلك .. هذه احدى خبايا الطاقة الكامنة للفراغ فهو يبدوا ساكن لكنه في الواقع في قمة النشاط و قد شرحت هذا مطولا ...


كيف الطاقة سبقت المادة ؟ لا يوجد طاقة بدون كتلة و لا يوجد كتلة بدون طاقة




scc3012 قال:


> الآن إذا انتقلنا من المحيط اللانهائي أي الطاقة الكامنة للفراغ إلى الطاقة المجانية و في هذه الحالة الكهرباء ما هي سوى الكمون الكهربائي بين الأقطاب electrical dipole ... فنحن نأخذ من المصدر اللانهائي لأثارة إلكترونات اكبر في هذه الحالة نحن نعتمد على نفس القوانين لكن بطريقة متطورة .. جهاز الطاقة المجانية بواسطة الرنين الكهرومغناطيسي يعتمد على الرنين للحفاظ على الضغط كما أن الجهاز قادر على تضخيم التيار الكهربائي بطريقة خاصة أضف إلى ذلك التردد الكهربائي اللذي يكرر هذه الطاقة آلاف المرات في الثانية الواحدة و هذا الجهاز يملك معادلة خاصة به و قد تكلمت على هذا في السابق .. أنا لا أغالط يا أخ محمد فقط هذا الحوار بيني و بينك هام للغاية للقراء الآخرين و بالتالي سيكون هناك من يفهم الأمر ... الطاقة المجانية بالنسبة لي هي رؤية و ليست نضرية فرؤية العقل أهم من رؤية العين ..



انتظر منك أخي تفاصيل الموضوع و الرسمة و معادلات انتاج الطاقة و حساب مقدار الطاقة الناتجة في مشاركتك القادمة

اعتقد ان هذه ستكون أجابتك أخي


> لا أعرف كامل اسرار الجهاز نظرا للارتباطات المالية للمخترع لكنه ثمرة 15 سنة من الابحاث فقط




لذلك اذا اردت ان يكون كلامك صحيح ابحث عن المعادلات لما تقول .

و غير هذا سيكون مضيع للوقت و الجهد


----------



## scc3012 (3 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
*******************

أنا لم اكتب هذا النص لا أعرف كامل أسرار الجهاز نظرا للارتباطات المالية للمخترع لكنه ثمرة 15 سنة من الأبحاث فقط بل كتبت هذا النص هذا الكتاب http://free-energy-info.co.uk/DonSmith.pdf لا يحوي كامل أسرار الجهاز نظرا للارتباطات المالية للمخترع لكنه ثمرة 15 سنة من الأبحاث.

بالنسبة إلى سؤالك كيف الطاقة سبقت المادة ؟ لا يوجد طاقة بدون كتلة و لا يوجد كتلة بدون طاقة .. تفسيرك يشبه السؤال أيهما اسبق الدجاجة أم البيضة و هذا يؤدي إلى حلقة لا تنتهي ... _الطاقة هي الجزء الغير مرئي من المادة و المادة هي الجزء المرئي من الطاقة...
بالنسبة إلى تضييع الوقت و الجهد أنا لا أتكلم على هذا الأمور من الفراغ و ليس بهدف التسلية أو استعراض العضلات :15: جهاز توليد الطاقة بالرنين الكهرومغناطيسي مبني على أن الكهرباء و المغناطيسية هما وجهان لعملة واحدة .. فالكهرباء هي الجزء المحسوس من الطاقة الكهربائية ككل و المغناطيسية هي الجزء الغير محسوس .. بالتعبير العملي الجهد الكهربائي و التيار الكهربائي يجب أن يعاملا على أنهما وجهان لنفس العملة و اللتي هي في الأخير الطاقة الكهربائية ... الجهد الكهربائي يمثل المجال الكهربائي و التيار الكهربائي يمثل المجال المغناطيسي ... 
بالنسبة لتفسير معادلة الطاقة لهذا الجهاز فهي بدون فائدة إذا لم نعرف تركيبة الجهاز ... هناك كتاب أنصح بقراءته للباحث الروسي VLADIMIR UTKIN الرابط هو 

http://www.free-energy-info.com/Utkin.htm

_أعرف أن تسلا قد مات من زمان لذلك فقد لا يعجبك هذا الكتاب ...


----------



## محمد.المصري (3 مايو 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> أنا لم اكتب هذا النص لا أعرف كامل أسرار الجهاز نظرا للارتباطات المالية للمخترع لكنه ثمرة 15 سنة من الأبحاث فقط بل كتبت هذا النص هذا الكتاب http://free-energy-info.co.uk/DonSmith.pdf لا يحوي كامل أسرار الجهاز نظرا للارتباطات المالية للمخترع لكنه ثمرة 15 سنة من الأبحاث.



جزاك الله كل خير أخي لقد أجبت على السؤال



محمد.المصري قال:


> انتظر منك أخي تفاصيل الموضوع و الرسمة و معادلات انتاج الطاقة و حساب مقدار الطاقة الناتجة في مشاركتك القادمة






scc3012 قال:


> _
> بالنسبة لتفسير معادلة الطاقة لهذا الجهاز فهي بدون فائدة إذا لم نعرف تركيبة الجهاز ... هناك كتاب أنصح بقراءته للباحث الروسي VLADIMIR UTKIN الرابط هو
> 
> http://www.free-energy-info.com/Utkin.htm
> ...




أخي scc3012 هل ترى أن هذه هي الاجابة أم تريد أن اتشتت في الموضوع!!


ما فائده الجهاز كامل ..... يتبقى أن تقول يجب مشاهدة الجهاز يعمل امام عينك !!

تكفي "الرسمة" و معادلات التيار و الجهد و منها سنوجد "معادلات انتاج الطاقة"

أعتقد ان العملية بسيطة جدا و لكن اذا كانت خدعة أعتقد انها مستحيلة

انتظر مرة أخري بدون التشتت الى مواقع و كتب بمئات الصفحات
تفاصيل الموضوع و الرسمة و معادلات انتاج الطاقة و حساب مقدار الطاقة الناتجة في مشاركتك القادمة


----------



## scc3012 (8 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
---------------------------------------------
الجهاز ليس خدعة لأن مخترعه كان يشغل منصب علمي مرموق -- مستشار الطاقة لدى general electric .. هناك فيديو رائع لهذا المخترع فيه الكثير من المعلومات. هذا هو الرابط و انصح بتحميل الفيديو كاملا و مشاهدته عدة مرات:33: . 

ذڑذ¾ذ½ر„ذµر€ذµذ½ر†ذ¸رڈ ذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر‚ذ° - YouTube

لاحظ ماذا قال هذا العالم في نهاية الفيديو .. قال ان المادة و الطاقة هما نفس الشئ .. نحن نبحث عن الطاقة في المادة فقط لكن الطاقة الحقيقية تشمل كل الكون .. لذلك قلت سابقا أن الطاقة هي الجزء الغير مرئي من المادة و المادة هي الجزء المرئي من الطاقة.
بالنسبة للدارة الكهربائية فهي التالي 


الجهاز يبدأ من ضغط منخفض أي من بطارية عادية ثم يتم تضخيم الضغط و هذه عملية سهلة يمكنك استعمال TV flyback transformer

التيار الناتج سوف يغذي دارة LC يراعى الرنين في هذه الحالة لأننا نتعامل مع دارة متوازية .. أي يجب أن يكون تردد الضغط العالي يساوي التردد الطبيعي للدارة تحت التغذية the frequency from the flyback transformer must 
be the natural frequency of LC circuit 


نواة النظام هي الدارة الاولية اليك صورة الدارة ككل 



​


----------



## scc3012 (8 مايو 2014)

تابع ..........

لا يهم ماهي مكونات النضام اللتي استعملها هذا المخترع لكن أهم شئ هو الدارة الاولية .. اي الجزء L1 C ... هنا يحدث تضخيم للتدفق الكهرومغناطيسي .. قلت سابقا في الدوائر العادية هذه العملية لا تعطي الطاقة عن طريق المعادلة 
مشاهدة المرفق 99097

لأن الجهد ينخفض عندما يرتفع التيار لكن في هذا الجهاز هناك شئ مختلف ... هذه النواة قادرة على تحويل الجهد الى تيار و بالعكس فهي قادرة على تحويل التيار الى جهد و كل هذا يعتمد على الرنين اي the resonance 
الرنين يشبه لعبة الارجوحة لأن التبادل بين الطاقة الحركية و الكامنة يجعلنا نبذل أقل جهد و في حالة الجهاز فهو يعتمد في البداية فقط على بطارية عادية ... الناتج حسب المخترع هو تيار بقيمة 20 امبير و بجهد 8000 فولط اي 160 kw من بطارية عادية ... مشكلة الجهاز أن الطاقة الناتجة غير فعالة اي reactive power لذلك يجب استعمال high voltage diode bridge لتحويل هذه الطاقة الغير فعالة الى تيار مستمر ذو ظغط عالي و تيار عالي ... اهمية هذا الجهاز هو أنه قادر على امداد أي مستوى من الطاقة ...


----------



## scc3012 (8 مايو 2014)

تابع ..........

بالنسبة لمعادلة الطاقة فهي تحوي التردد و الضغط و قيمة المكثفة الاولية. التردد يدخل في المعادلة لأن المكثفة قادرة على أن تشحن الى قيمة عالية . ارجوا مشاهدة الفيديو و بذل الجهد .... الجهاز يعتمد على تقنية قديمة للعالم تسلا .. لذلك لا يجب الاستهانة بعبقرية هذا العالم ......


----------



## scc3012 (9 مايو 2014)

في بعض الاحيان الصور غير متاحة على هذا الموقع في حالة الحالة يرجى تصفح هذا الكتاب ففيه الدارة + معادلة الطاقة 

http://www.free-energy-info.co.uk/DonSmith.pdf


----------



## scc3012 (10 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
---------------------------

أعرف أن هذه الاجابة غير كافية لفهم هذا النظام لأن الامر يتطلب الشرح . لذلك فقد شرعت البارحة بكتابة كتيب لشرح مبادئ عمل هذا النظام ... المعلومات سوف تكون مركزة لذلك يرجى مراجهة الرنين الكهرومغناطيسي في الدوائر lc


----------

